# Most humane way to euthenise a T



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Strange question but one I would like an answer if possible.

Note that I do not need to euthenise a T at present and I just asking this question off the back of reading another thread.

If I had to euthenise a T I personally would opt for a whacking it with a brick or similar blunt object, it's not pretty but I'm quite sure it would be instant (I'm happy to be corrected if I'm wrong) However others have used the freezer method, would this not (if only for a short time) cause some discomfort? Wouldn't the legs and joints start to freeze before the carapace and abdomen? 

I'm probably over thinking things here but I though it would be an interesting question to throw out to the community. Is there a sure fire way to euthenise a T that wouldn't cause distress or discomfort?


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

:censor: wrong section

Can a kind mod please move this to the invert section


----------



## Timor (Oct 21, 2009)

I am part of another forum and this was thoroughly discussed although with a mantis. Firstly, I think that some people say freezing is better as an insect does not have the same kind of system as we do and therefore it might not feel any pain when being frozen. Also when hitting it with something, if you were to somehow miss, then that would be absolutely terrible. However if you hit it correctly, then it would be more instant but I think people prefer freezing as it is much nicer for them and it gives you a better memory of your pet than you smashing it with a brick.

Timor


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Personally I just drop a brick on them its quick.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Timor said:


> I am part of another forum and this was thoroughly discussed although with a mantis. Firstly, I think that some people say freezing is better as an insect does not have the same kind of system as we do and therefore it might not feel any pain when being frozen. Also when hitting it with something, if you were to somehow miss, then that would be absolutely terrible. However if you hit it correctly, then it would be more instant but I think people prefer freezing as it is much nicer for them and it gives you a better memory of your pet than you smashing it with a brick.
> 
> Timor


Pretty much this for me as well. I'm not for the hitting with bricks or books


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

I would use the freezer...Which is what I also done with my Hamster a couple of years ago.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd use freezer, I couldn't bring myself to bashing one of my babies...


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I would take it to the vets for the sake of say 20 quid saves u and the t alot of distresss i domt gave the stomach for crushing and freezings two harsh


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

jaykickboxer said:


> I would take it to the vets for the sake of say 20 quid saves u and the t alot of distresss i domt gave the stomach for crushing and freezings two harsh


what would the vet do?

probably the same as what you could do but from more money


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> I would take it to the vets for the sake of say 20 quid saves u and the t alot of distresss i domt gave the stomach for crushing and freezings two harsh


Are you for real Jay? .... and what do you think a vet would do with an ill tarantula?
-P


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Freezer only because of the mess, I think either way is acceptable.


----------



## tinyfish (Nov 11, 2008)

Re. an earlier post everyone please note that putting a warm blooded animal in the freezer is totally unacceptable as it causes a lot of pain and suffering - never EVER put a warm blooded animal in a freezer!

When euthanizing an invert the brick method is definitely the fastest and thus the most humane, if the animal is placed in a sturdy clear plastic bag beforehand there is no mess and no danger of missing either.

Let's hope the need won't arise too often, here's to long lived, healthy pets! :2thumb:


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Wrap up in a black plastic bin liner and end it instantly with a heavy book.



empirecook said:


> I would use the freezer...*Which is what I also done with my Hamster a couple of years ago*.


You are kidding me, right?


----------



## Pookie Bear (Jun 21, 2011)

Not sure I could do the brick, to be honest. I've had some horrible injuries playing rugby and never batted an eyelid, but the prospect of squashing one of my Ts makes me feel all queasy - as much from a gore point of view as anything else.

Freezer all the way.


----------



## MarcusF (May 9, 2010)

empirecook said:


> I would use the freezer...Which is what I also done with my Hamster a couple of years ago.


Please tell me you're joking?


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

in my opinion only inverts should be frozen as it is clear other animals feel pain, 
how would you like to be sat there slowly freezing feeling your arms freeze solid ?

this was aimed at the guy who froze his hamster by the way lol

i would crush any invert


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

empirecook said:


> I would use the freezer...Which is what I also done with my Hamster a couple of years ago.


I have got to say that is absolutely disgusting.
How could you do something like that?
Surely you know how it feels to be really cold, now imagine how it feels to die of hypothermia, true at the end you just fall asleep, but the hamster would have gone through at least 10 minutes of agony before that, maybe more if you don't have a freezer that gets to -20 or something
That poor thing, it must have been a hellish way to die, and all because you couldn't face killing it yourself, or taking it to the vets, you took the cowards way out.
You may as well have just thrown it up the wall, or set it on fire, at least that would have been quicker.
I am pretty sure you can be prosecuted for doing something like that.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I can't believe no one has realised empirecook was actually joking, has no one ever paid attention to his posts?


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

LMFAO! and so it stops...

-J


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> I can't believe no one has realised empirecook was actually joking, has no one ever paid attention to his posts?


i have a feeling he isnt joking


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

on the hamster line of discussion, my cat once brought in a mouse and when trying to get it off the cat, he bit down, but the mouse survived with it's guts hanging out, so i popped the poor mite in a sock and made the ex give it a good fast swing and a very hard smack into the wall/floor/something hard, i can't remember total, total brain distruction, mouse really, i didn't dare look but the end of the sock was a nasty oozie, gooey, red.

mammals should not be frozen.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

To be fair not to sure what a vet would do with a ill tarantula but id like to imagine they would inject it the same as they would a hamster?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

123dragon said:


> i have a feeling he isnt joking


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/739859-shall-i-feed-my-tarantula-2.html

Read his post in that topic, he always says stuff that is wrong, but he's joking, makes me laugh, he has my sense of humour. 

I can say pretty much 99% he is joking, he is a clever guy, he wouldn't put a hamster in a microwave...


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

What would be the most humane way to euthenise a hamster? Clearly freezing is out so what about panning it to death with a pan or something? That's just as quick and if it doesn't see it coming then it probably won't feel it no?


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/739859-shall-i-feed-my-tarantula-2.html
> 
> Read his post in that topic, he always says stuff that is wrong, but he's joking, makes me laugh, he has my sense of humour.
> 
> I can say pretty much 99% he is joking, he is a clever guy, he wouldn't put a hamster in a microwave...


Wow, that was hilarious, probably the funniest thing I have ever read.
One question though, which bit exactly was the joke?

I don't find putting hamsters in the freezer very funny.
And the statement looks pretty serious to me.
If it is a joke, then its a shit one. 
It sounds like a stupid kid saying stuff for shock value to me, and if you laugh at it, then you are more childish than he is.


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

kris74 said:


> What would be the most humane way to euthenise a hamster? Clearly freezing is out so what about panning it to death with a pan or something? That's just as quick and if it doesn't see it coming then it probably won't feel it no?


Would that be like lamping it with a....... Erm lamp? :lol2:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Kamike said:


> Would that be like lamping it with a....... Erm lamp? :lol2:


It serpently would!


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

jaykickboxer said:


> To be fair not to sure what a vet would do with a ill tarantula but id like to imagine they would inject it the same as they would a hamster?


if a vet pushed a needle into a spider all its blood and guts would start too oozz out lol, infact they would tell you to freeze it, 
they wouldnt have a clue what to do with a spider


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

kris74 said:


> It serpently would!


Would you like me to get your coat 


And no, it isn't because you have pulled :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> Wow, that was hilarious, probably the funniest thing I have ever read.
> One question though, which bit exactly was the joke?
> 
> I don't find putting hamsters in the freezer very funny.
> ...


You take things too seriously, you need to relax a little, you're getting stressed out over the internet. 

I also don't appreciate the swearing.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Kamike said:


> Would you like me to get your coat
> 
> 
> *And no, it isn't because you have pulled* :lol2:


Well I'm glad about that because you're called Mike and probably have a hairier face than me lol


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

One fatal blow or the freezer.



jaykickboxer said:


> To be fair not to sure what a vet would do with a ill tarantula but id like to imagine they would inject it the same as they would a hamster?


Vets have been known to freeze ill reptiles, I doubt they'd even consider doing more for a T. Especially not specialised vets.

Just my opinion though.


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Danhalen said:


> You are kidding me, right?





MarcusF said:


> Please tell me you're joking?


I'm not joking. 

2-3 years ago, I had a hamster which was a couple of years old and slowly got old. Too old in fact it couldn't move. Little did I realise, and when It came to cleaning it out, the hamster was sat there in a pool of its own urine. And flesh on the underneath was all rotten and had maggots. 

When I found this, it was clear the hamster was in agony. So i decided to phone 3 different vets in my area. To get an opinion. Each and every one of them said i could take it in and pay for them to put the hamster down, But also each of them suggested using the freezer as the hamster would not feel pain, but just go to sleep without any struggle.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

empirecook said:


> I'm not joking.
> 
> 2-3 years ago, I had a hamster which was a couple of years old and slowly got old. Too old in fact it couldn't move. Little did I realise, and when It came to cleaning it out, the hamster was sat there in a pool of its own urine. And flesh on the underneath was all rotten and had maggots.
> 
> When I found this, it was clear the hamster was in agony. So i decided to phone 3 different vets in my area. To get an opinion. Each and every one of them said i could take it in and pay for them to put the hamster down, But also each of them suggested using the freezer as the hamster would not feel pain, but just go to sleep without any struggle.


You cruel cruel person. How can u call yourself an animal lover when you do something like that.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

empirecook said:


> I'm not joking.
> 
> 2-3 years ago, I had a hamster which was a couple of years old and slowly got old. Too old in fact it couldn't move. Little did I realise, and when It came to cleaning it out, the hamster was sat there in a pool of its own urine. And flesh on the underneath was all rotten and had maggots.
> 
> When I found this, it was clear the hamster was in agony. So i decided to phone 3 different vets in my area. To get an opinion. Each and every one of them said i could take it in and pay for them to put the hamster down, But also each of them suggested using the freezer as the hamster would not feel pain, but just go to sleep without any struggle.


To be honest I think this would be harder than taking it to the vets as the onus is on you to do what is necessary. A truly crap decision but one that needs doing and if the vet is telling you to do it you aren't going to argue.I'm assuming you were around 16 or 17 at the time as well? At that age you're going to listen to what recourse a vet tells you without question.


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

I simply couldn't take the matter into my own hands, no matter what the cost of a Veterinary Surgeon. We are not qualified to be carrying out such things, no matter what the animal or the circumstances.

Empirecook - there's no way on earth I could have placed that hamster into the freezer, I just couldn't. Also if the creature had maggots it must have been sat there for some time for that amount of decay to develop. Did you not notice a smell of any kind?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Cant believe a hamster was allowed to grow maggots on it before you sort veterinary advice. Thats just bloody sick


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

I've only ever had to euthanise one spider and i did that exactly the same way i used to do the mice, CO2 chamber. 

I would never 'splat' or use the freezer for any animal. The freezer takes too long, especially for mammals as mentioned above, i've suffered from frostbite myself and i'll tell you it is very very painful. 
And as for 'splatting' ...well for my way of thinking it feels very disrespectful


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I have put a spider in the freezer. Mainly because she was my pride and joy i couldnt splat her and i didnt have a CO2 chamber


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

selina20 said:


> I have put a spider in the freezer. Mainly because she was my pride and joy i couldnt splat her and i didnt have a CO2 chamber


nowadays i have a CO2 bottle anyway should i need to use it.
but they are simple to make with a tupperware box with a few holes in the lid (only the lid) and a pipe running to a plastic bag.
in the plastic bag put some bicarb of soda and water with a tiny bit of lemon juice or vinegar....when the plastic bag is full of gas (pure co2) squeeze it gently to push the gas from the bag down the pipe and into the tub and in a very short time the job is done


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> i've only ever had to euthanise one spider and i did that exactly the same way i used to do the mice, co2 chamber.
> 
> I would never 'splat' or use the freezer for any animal. The freezer takes too long, especially for mammals as mentioned above, i've suffered from frostbite myself and i'll tell you it is very very painful.
> And as for 'splatting' ...well for my way of thinking it feels very disrespectful


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> nowadays i have a CO2 bottle anyway should i need to use it.
> but they are simple to make with a tupperware box with a few holes in the lid (only the lid) and a pipe running to a plastic bag.
> in the plastic bag put some bicarb of soda and water with a tiny bit of lemon juice or vinegar....when the plastic bag is full of gas (pure co2) squeeze it gently to push the gas from the bag down the pipe and into the tub and in a very short time the job is done


Like the aquarium bottles? That would make more sense than freezing. I was always under the impression that things gradually slowed and stopped in the freezer and that invert pain receptors were very different to mammals so would the pain thing still be relevant? I take what I know from the 1st book I read on tarantulas but after looking on this thread I reckon I'm in for the CO2 for the future as they're only £20


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Freezing anything causes the bloodyto crysterlise whilst the animal is concious. As the blood moves around the body its cause a large about of suffering and extreme pain as each organ slowly shuts down, untill the heart finally stops and blood flow to the heat and CNS stop, causing it to be brain dead.

it was the given method of euthoneising reptiles a few years ago. Untill research was carried out and people understoon the pain the reptile went though. It is a long and agonising death and is a process that is now condemed throughout the UK and being unethical. 

Lots of people mention this with insects, on the idea that insects might not be feel pain. I disagree and can see that most inverts may feel pain, in my opinion, as such, i beleive the best method is destruction of the brain. Whilst it may not be pleasent for the keeper, it is certainly the quickest method

Putting any warm blooded animal in a freezer is unbeleivebly unethical and wrong. no idea if it's a joke or true, as i've haerd people who have done this. Before people say it, pinkies are frozen to death, in a blast freezer which cause a humane death in a mattor of seconds. Since pinkies can't be sufficated. I would be happy to freeze invert in a blast freezer but not a normal comericial freezer.

jay


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

kris74 said:


> Like the aquarium bottles? That would make more sense than freezing. I was always under the impression that things gradually slowed and stopped in the freezer and that invert pain receptors were very different to mammals so would the pain thing still be relevant? I take what I know from the 1st book I read on tarantulas but after looking on this thread I reckon I'm in for the CO2 for the future as they're only £20


the aquarium bottles would be totally fine (my setup is for my competition rifle so slightly different)
to be fair, we can only theorise whether or not they feel pain and seeing how during the freezing process the extremities freeze first it cant be a pleasant way to go

CO2 has been used as an anaesthetic for many years for inverts and fish so it just seems the sensible option to me


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

How to: Build A Homemade Co2 Chamber

:gasp:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> How to: Build A Homemade Co2 Chamber
> 
> :gasp:


Thats the one they use to knock the spider out rather than kill them


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Thats the one they use to knock the spider out rather than kill them


yup, in that setup there is no way to vent off the air containing the oxygen, but the addition of a couple of holes in the lid will allow the heavier pure CO2 to displace the lighter components such as nitrogen, oxygen etc leaving the container filled with almost pure CO2 and extremely effective


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> yup, in that setup there is no way to vent off the air containing the oxygen, but the addition of a couple of holes in the lid will allow the heavier pure CO2 to displace the lighter components such as nitrogen, oxygen etc leaving the container filled with almost pure CO2 and extremely effective


I always heard a mento an bottle of coke works 2


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

selina20 said:


> I always heard a mento an bottle of coke works 2



that would definitely drown the spider if nothing else! lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> that would definitely drown the spider if nothing else! lol


Iv never tried it iv just spoke 2 people that have done this methods. Iv only had to euthanize once and as i said i put her in the freezer


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Iv never tried it iv just spoke 2 people that have done this methods. Iv only had to euthanize once and as i said i put her in the freezer


this is what happens when you drop mentos into fizzy pop

MythBusters - Diet Coke & Mentos - YouTube


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> this is what happens when you drop mentos into fizzy pop
> 
> MythBusters - Diet Coke & Mentos - YouTube


Lmao i know iv tried it in my student days while being very very drunk. The mess wasnt good to clean up the next morning


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

empirecook said:


> Well you seem to call me a chav and the like if I remember correctly? And yet you complain when certain people give you names? :whistling2:
> 
> I would not consider it cruel. I would however consider it cruel if I had however waited 2 days to see the vets.
> 
> ...


To be fair the vet told you to do it as well so that should stop any accusations of cruelty that are being thrown at you mate. We do what we think is right at the time, even more so acting on the advice of a professional. I wouldn't worry too much about what's being said here as it's just a forum and you stated clearly the situation. People have their opinions and they're entitled to them and that's ultimately all it is, opinion based. 

For me, I'm now not going to use the freezer after this thread, I'm in for the CO2 on payday.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

I hate these threads they are so depressing  and they always result in people being really argumentative and judgemental  

and a year ago my rabbit had the maggot problem it was the most distressing thing I've ever seen in my life... and to the person who said something about not noticing any smells of anything, hamsters tend to smell anyway and maggots can spread and develop VERY quickly, I know, I've seen it myself.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

selina20 said:


> I always heard a mento an bottle of coke works 2


Imagine you used Red BUll.

The spider wouldn't know whether to live or die!

IMO though, its a shame this subject is up for discussion again.

I thought this forum was all about sharing the experiences gained from keeping animals, not killing them.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Co2 chamber is the way to go, if you can make one. It needs to be air tight though. 
I suppose liquid ice would be good (just thinking off the top of my head), but could be messy.

Any one that asks me, until there is an easier, more full proof way, will be told to use the freezer... or if they are local, I usually take them anyway and do it.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Imagine you used Red BUll.
> 
> The spider wouldn't know whether to live or die!
> 
> ...


This is true... but we are usually there from the start till the end with our animals, and we always want to treat them in death as we do in life. Threads like this are good, as it is where common practise is debated and evaluated. Sometimes discarded, other times reinforced.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Imagine you used Red BUll.
> 
> The spider wouldn't know whether to live or die!
> 
> ...



it's a subject that the majority of keepers will have to face at some point so quite valid.

i think what is important is that people accept that people have differing views and can discuss it without being damning or 'poking' each other


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Lucky Eddie said:


> I thought this forum was all about sharing the experiences gained from keeping animals, not killing them.


TBH I didn't ask because I wanted a debate on the most inventive why to euthenise an invert I asked because I thought the freezer method was inhumane and wondered what other peoples thoughts were. As mentioned above, when keeping any type of animal as a pet at some point the subject will come up and it's useful to have the information to hand.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Kamike said:


> TBH I didn't ask because I wanted a debate on the most inventive why to euthenise an invert I asked because I thought the freezer method was inhumane and wondered what other peoples thoughts were. As mentioned above, when keeping any type of animal as a pet at some point the subject will come up and it's useful to have the information to hand.


No worries.

I wasn't judging the question or even some of the responses.

I just thought it was a sad thread on a dull day!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Personally I just let nature take its course most of the time. 

There's too many people here anthropomorphising and assuming arachnids experience pain like we do. 

At best, they experience pain in a much more subdued manner than any mammal. For starters, there's large regions of an arthropod body without any nerve innervation. You cannot feel without receptors to pick it up, and that includes pain. 

People are also assuming they'd interpret pain in a similar manner as we do, or other mammals. They can't. Much as I love the little dudes, they are limited in intelligence and they don't have 'spare' neurons for frivolous activities like feeling pain when they need to worry about coordination, hunting behaviour and mating rituals, as well as web construction, etc. When you have a brain the size of a grain of sand or so, there's only a finite number of cells that can fit into such a space, and only a finite number of processes they can em, process. lol. 

I just see too many people rushing in an "putting them out of their misery" when:

a) They cannot feel 'miserable' :lol:
b) In most cases we cannot fathom if they are actually suffering at all, or to what extent since they have a different neuronal capability
c) They might actually recover if you left them, or you are loving them to death with constant harassment 
d) all methods involve some degree of 'suffering'

Personally, I use a variety in the lab/field depending on what I'm needing them for and freezing looks less problematic than dropping them in 100% ethanol or suffocating them using things like Co2 or other gaseous solvents.

The notion that they freeze from the extremities and suffer because of this is at best exaggerated. If you put any tropical organism into a freezer they are dead long before they literally freeze solid. A lot of organisms are even killed in the fridge at 4-8C. They do not freeze or suffer hypothermia like we do.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

GRB said:


> Personally I just let nature take its course most of the time.
> 
> There's too many people here anthropomorphising and assuming arachnids experience pain like we do.
> 
> ...


how do you know they cant experience pain, if they didnt have nerves then they wouldnt be able to feel when people touched them to get them to move,


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

123dragon said:


> how do you know they cant experience pain, if they didnt have nerves then they wouldnt be able to feel when people touched them to get them to move,


he didnt say that they dont experience pain, he said that they dont experience it in the same way that we do :2thumb:


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> he didnt say that they dont experience pain, he said that they dont experience it in the same way that we do :2thumb:


ok them how does he know they dont experience it in the same way as we do


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

123dragon said:


> ok them how does he know they dont experience it in the same way as we do


 
grant explains that in the post.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> grant explains that in the post.


yes but just because they dont have many neurons, and have a small brain doesnt mean they have a lesser sence of pain than us, 
i personally think all animals should be treated as if they can feel pain like us because we cant say 100% that they dont


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

123dragon said:


> yes but just because they dont have many neurons, and have a small brain doesnt mean they have a lesser sence of pain than us,
> i personally think all animals should be treated as if they can feel pain like us because we cant say 100% that they dont


 
see this leads on to the "why aren't inverts protected under the cruelty to animals act?" they do feel pain (i would think) but as has been said, in a different way from mammals, birds etc..

as grant said, having such a small brain means they'll need to use the little space for more imortant things


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

123dragon said:


> how do you know they cant experience pain, if they didnt have nerves then they wouldnt be able to feel when people touched them to get them to move,


Pain receptors aren't the same thing as pressure receptors, though.

For example - and I know it's humans so it's not exactly a "good" analogy - human intestines apparently are insensitive to being cut - that doesn't cause pain - but VERY sensitive to being pulled or twisted.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

Ssthisto said:


> Pain receptors aren't the same thing as pressure receptors, though.
> 
> For example - and I know it's humans so it's not exactly a "good" analogy - human intestines apparently are insensitive to being cut - that doesn't cause pain - but VERY sensitive to being pulled or twisted.


yes i know they are different but if they can waist cells ect of pressure receptors im sure they have pain receptors as well lol


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Whack him in a bag and reverse the car over him :2thumb:.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

123dragon said:


> ok them how does he know they dont experience it in the same way as we do


He's doing a PhD in Arachnids, he knows his stuff. : victory:


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

123dragon said:


> yes but just because they dont have many neurons, and have a small brain doesnt mean they have a lesser sence of pain than us,
> i personally think all animals should be treated as if they can feel pain like us because we cant say 100% that they dont


Are we to be swayed by some who has a solid scientific background and knows a tad about the subject or some one who says "I personally think".
Try not to, it wont hurt so much.:crazy:


----------

